# 1989/90 Corsa Extra threads



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Have a project frame inbound. Will an 89-ish Corsa Extra have Italian threaded BB and Headset? If not what?

Thanks much! Can't wait to get it on the road.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I've never heard of a steel Merckx having anything other than an Italian-threaded BB. It doesn't mean it doesn't exist, of course, but if I had to bet...


----------



## seashee (May 13, 2014)

*Which of these road bikes should i buy?? help!!?*

hey

im thinking of buying a roadbike. i dont bike too much other than bike to school and back, 
which is about 15 min bike.

im 172cm and average weight.

which one of these do you recomend?

Giant OCR3 - small frame
Giant OCR1 - 50cm frame
Avanti Corsa pro series 01 - 53cm frame
Giant TCR1 - small frame
GT ZRX cyclocross - 54cm frame
Avanti sprint - large frame

Please help me!
- and dont answer saying stuff like copying and pasting out of a web, 
saying all this things about what bikes fit you.

thanks!


----------

